

HELP MY TEAM IS JUMPING SHIP(How To KEEP Your TOP TALENT) - 3villabs
http://shiporgetoffthepot.com/help-my-team-is-jumping-ship-how-to-keep-your-top-talent/

======
lnlyplnt
Seems a bit obsessed with terminology. Also many of the points in this post
seem difficult to achieve especially for a company with a focus on "shipping"
example: "Freedom:

Freedom to pick when and where they work. How they work and on what they work
on. Tethering people down and expecting them not to behave like a lion taken
from the wild and stuck in a cage. Just as the lion will begin to mindlessly
graze around their cage staring at the window wishing they were free your
employees will graze mindlessly around the office and stare and videos on
youtube wishing they were free to."

This is hopelessly optimistic, if you're on a deadline sometimes you need
people in one place.

------
greenyoda
" _A Leader will make the Team Members goals align with their own._ "

What if one of my goals is to earn a competitive salary and the leader's goal
is to avoid paying me more? What if my goal is to have a life outside the
company and not to have my life revolve around the company and its "culture"
and its "community"? Why should the employees' goals change to meet the
company's needs and not vice versa?

It sounds like this whole article is about how to trick gullible employees
into accepting a smaller salary than they could get by moving to the company
across the street.

------
bichiliad
WHAT is WITH THE CAPS LOCK in the TITLE?

~~~
phlyingpenguin
THAT and WHY IS half of the screen TAKEN UP by a BIG EMPTY black SIDEBAR? it's
CRAZY unreadable!!

~~~
3villabs
Yep sorry, I did not mean to caps lock that. My fault. That is what I get for
posting at 6am. Not fully awake yet.

